# TJ Maxx iPad ?



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Several sites are saying TJ Maxx will have iPads...16g  for $399 on Black Friday.We called one & they won't have any,but the 2nd call got us some info.

Only one store in the Columbus,Oh metropolitan area will have them & any store that does get them,will only have 10 per store.So......not worth getting trampled for.Guess I'll stick with Apple store.  Pat


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know how to add on to 1st post. This is what I heard back from TJ Maxx.


Thank you for contacting T.J. Maxx Customer Service.

We have received many inquiries about a particular item recently sold in our stores.  A small number of T.J.Maxx and Marshalls stores received a very limited quantity of electronic tablets this week. These were first quality goods sourced from a retailer. They sold out in one day, and they were not advertised in the media.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw that and it looks like a great deal if you can get it!


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

Steve Jobs said TJ Maxx is not an authorized reseller


----------

